# Constructive Critisism Needed Please



## Entice (Oct 15, 2009)

Hello Everyone, I'm taking my makeup skills to the next level and trying hard to do the damn thing as a freelance makeup artist..right now I'm building up my portfolio and here's a look I did last weekend.  Some constructive criticism please 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I call it coral on chocolate.


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 16, 2009)

I think that you did a great job! I think that I would do the top liner a bit thicker to help the eyes pop and I would have chosen a brighter color for the lips to make the look a bit more fun. HTH!


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 16, 2009)

I agree with the brighter lip color. Maybe a bright pink. But overall it looks great!


----------



## Entice (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Ladies!


----------



## kariii (Oct 16, 2009)

I think you look gorgeous!


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Oct 16, 2009)

I wish I could zoom in.. but it looks like you did a good job. It's a decent natural look. to kick it up a notch, like the other ladies said I'd do something with the lip color/highlight/contour cheeks and nose some lashes (don't have to be too long) and really focus on concealing the skin imperfections


----------



## Entice (Oct 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kariii* 

 
_I think you look gorgeous!_

 
Thanks but that isn't me (I'm in the avi), that my soon to be portfolio model 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Entice (Oct 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ShugAvery2001* 

 
_I wish I could zoom in.. but it looks like you did a good job. It's a decent natural look. to kick it up a notch, like the other ladies said I'd do something with the lip color/highlight/contour cheeks and nose some lashes (don't have to be too long) and really focus on concealing the skin imperfections_

 
Gotcha..thanks!


----------



## cupcake_x (Oct 16, 2009)

I think she looks great! It is a very nice natural look and I love the eyes and lip colors. They are beautiful and so is your model!

 Like gildedangel said, I would make the liner a little thicker. Also, I noticed parts of her face are very light, like on her forehead and cheeks. Maybe darken up those spots and even out the skin tone, and maybe even powder her face to get rid of some of the shine.

Besides that, it's nice. And good luck!!


----------



## Strawberrymold (Oct 16, 2009)

Very pretty, would be a great look for bridal! I agree with everyone else on the lashes ands the thicker liner. Your model has such amazing cheeks I would also add a contour and highlight to make them pop more and give her face a bit more depth.

Tell her strawberrymold wishes she had her lips... I bet she would look great in a bold lip!


----------



## Entice (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks ladies, I'll be sure to tell her too!..I added the before pics for a better assessment.


----------



## Khalia25 (Oct 20, 2009)

I came in on the tail end after you added the "before" pictures. I think you did a GREAT job. It's a very subtle, natural look, and you  made her look GORGEOUS. She went from plain and boyish looking (sorry...no offense intended) to gorgeous and girly. I love it.

It's a perfect daytime look, but as others have said, you could maybe add lashes, thicker liner and slightly more color on the lip for a bolder nighttime look. 

Overall all, I really like what you did.


----------



## prettysecrets (Oct 20, 2009)

you did an awesome job girl!


----------

